# Windows 10 Rollout



## Don M.

Windows 10 has officially begun rolling out to those who have requested a copy....and True to Form...the hackers and spammers are trying to get in on the action.  Here is a Caution that everyone should watch out for.

https://bgr.com/2015/07/31/windows-10-scam-email/

Personally, I will wait at least a month, before I make the move.  In the interim, this BGR.com, or CNET or PC World web sites are doing a pretty good job of tracking any issues, and offering solutions to any problems that may be noticed by users.


----------



## imp

What is the reason to make the move?    imp


----------



## Lon

I had reserved the Windows 10 update several months ago because I was not happy with 8 that was on my new laptop. 10 was downloaded yesterday AM with no problems and it's soooo much better than 8. I haven't had a chance to check out all the bells and whistle yet.


----------



## AZ Jim

I am doing likewise Don.  Let someone else trudge the learning curve road.


----------



## Fern

Windows 10 has been in the pipepline for some time and no doubt many problems would have been discovered in the interim by all those involved.  It no doubt will be the same as other Windows programmes, updates coming through on a regular basis.
So far I have been impressed with the handling of the download, first my computer system was checked to be able to handle windows 10, then some updates came through and with them a notice saying more updates will follow on 4 August. So far so good.


----------



## AprilSun

I wouldn't touch it with a "ten foot pole". From what I've been reading on other forums, you HAVE to update regardless of what it does to your system or what Microsoft is pushing. With previous versions, we could disable and then "hide" the update but that isn't available unless you purchase the Enterprise version which I won't do! Plus, there are some that are saying their old programs that worked with their previous version of Windows will not work with 10. There is more but right now I can't remember them all but I will keep 7 thank you.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Some comments I have read about windows10 :

*Machine booted up to the new login screen but I cant type anything.  Soon as windows boots up my key board and mouse go dead.  Key board  works in bios but not in windows. Micro soft says only fix is to wipe  the hard drive and reinstall 7pro.

I do not recommend 10, they still havd some serious bugs to work out.  

i gotta find a way to get 10 off of here , i just dont like it .

Yep, the more they add whistles and bells, the more crap that will go  wrong. Been happening for years with cars.  I have been running Windows 7  Home Premium since I purchased this 'refurbished' computer a few years  ago. It has been in the shop so many times I could have bought a whole  new system base don todays prices. The Windows Media Center has what MS  calls Windows DVD Maker and have never been able to figure out how to  burn a DVD. I can get the master to load and ready to burn but no clue  on where it goes from there. HELP is a joke too. I am going to invest in  a regular DVD/CD burning software program from one of the regular  suppliers. Target practice anyone?

Having similar issues with my mouse. When I turn on the computer the  pointer is frozen in place, I then have to press the switch on the  computer to shut off the computer, then turn it back on and the pointer  works fine.
 Microsoft has also done what it always does when  bringing out a new version, they put something that has only taken one  click to open and placed it in layers so it takes 2 or 3 clicks to open.  
 The new edge browser is garbage [reference the layer opinion above], have gone back to firefox.

Do you see and Advanced boot options screen?  If so click on Disable  Driver Signature Enforcement to see then if you can use the mouse and  keyboard.  You may have a driver issue.


Found this on the DVD player issue...

From the Windows web page: 
"The  Windows DVD Player app is available free for a limited time for people  upgrading to Windows 10 from Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7  Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1 with Windows  Media Center.
Please note that Windows Media Center isn't  included in Windows 10 and will be removed when you upgrade to Windows  10. After the upgrade completes, Windows DVD Player will download  automatically to your PC.
To be eligible for the free DVD Player  app, you must upgrade your Windows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1 PC  rather than perform a clean installation. If you’re running an edition  of Windows 7 or Windows 8 that doesn’t include Media Center and you  upgrade to Windows 10, go to Windows Store to buy Windows DVD Player or  another app that plays DVDs. Provided your PC has an optical disc drive,  Windows DVD Player will play DVD movies (but not Blu‑ray Discs)."*


----------



## JustBonee

*<<Found this on the DVD player issue...

From the Windows web page: 
"The Windows DVD Player app is available free for a limited time for people upgrading to Windows 10 from Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7 Professional, Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1 with Windows Media Center.
Please note that Windows Media Center isn't included in Windows 10 and will be removed when you upgrade to Windows 10. After the upgrade completes, Windows DVD Player will download automatically to your PC.
To be eligible for the free DVD Player app, you must upgrade your Windows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1 PC rather than perform a clean installation. If you’re running an edition of Windows 7 or Windows 8 that doesn’t include Media Center and you upgrade to Windows 10, go to Windows Store to buy Windows DVD Player or another app that plays DVDs. Provided your PC has an optical disc drive, Windows DVD Player will play DVD movies (but not Blu‑ray Discs).">>



*Yes, I found those issues immediately.  ....  I locked up the partition that contained Windows 10, unlocked the OS install function that 10 'messed with' on the computer,  and reinstalled a new/old  version of Windows 7..  (basically, a better version of what I had before.) 
 No Windows 10 for me! .. not for now anyway ...
​


----------



## Don M.

Based upon what I am seeing, I don't think I will upgrade to Windows 10 until sometime this Winter.  Perhaps when we get into a spell of cold snowy weather, when I have to stay indoors for a couple of days, I will make the plunge, then.  Right now, I have far too many things going to put up with a messed up computer.  I looked, this morning, and Windows has attempted to download 18 Security/Update "fixes" for W10, already, and the release is only 2 weeks old.  That tells me that there are lot of bugs in this OS, and perhaps 2 or 3 months from now MS will begin to have a more stable platform ready.  

Insofar as the functions that W10 is going to delete...DVD player, etc....there are a couple of good sites that supply such applications for free....Filehippo.com, and CNET.com...for example.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I heard this guest on the Coast radio show last night, and he talked a little about the negatives of Windows10.  He warned people that there were many defaults in the program which took control of your computer and its contents, privacy issues and use of your bandwidth by Microsoft for other customers, etc.

  He said that potential users should be aware.  The defaults could be turned off on some of these things, but he said it was complicated for the average user to do so because they were hidden around 5 layers deep.

  I have Windows7 on my desktop, and I'm happy with it, no desire to use anything else.  He said something like it would be on your computer, suddenly you'll see an icon on your taskbar for it, with urging to click it to activate.  I haven't seen anything like that yet, but won't be one to load this thing unless I have no choice.  http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/001117.html


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> He said something like it would be on your computer, suddenly you'll see an icon on your taskbar for it, with urging to click it to activate.  I haven't seen anything like that yet, but won't be one to load this thing unless I have no choice.



Yes I've got that little icon now.  Once I accidently clicked on it.  It seemed a little more tricky to cancel than most, or maybe I just got nervous.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, to me that's scary (and very pushy) of them to put something like that on your PC without your initiating it.  Some information from a computer expert who generally likes all these new programs.  http://www.komando.com/tips/318548/windows-10-is-here-everything-you-need-to-know


----------



## Mike

I heard a couple of days ago that the windows 10 had downloaded and
installed an update that caused all sorts of problems for millions of users
all around thw World!

After the update, when the computer was switched on, it kept rebooting
and you couldn't do anything with it!

One of the tech guys at CNET had to get his PC into safe mode in order
to restore it to an earlier date to get it working, restore also seems to be
hard to do.

You are forced to have updates, you have no choice at the moment, but they
reckon that Microsoft is looking at this and may change to give users a choice.

Mike.


----------



## NancyNGA

I just got rid of it.  It is GWX.exe. Probably gets there through a Windows 7 update, so it will be back.


----------



## Meanderer

I thought only those who have Windows 7 or 8, and were given the option to reserve a free copy of windows 10, would have the icon.  Then you could decide when it was to be installed.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just ran a Windows update and the GWX.exe is back and running, along with the Get Win 10 icon.

I suspect this Win 10 rollout offer is a method to get some guinea pigs to volunteer so they can work the bugs out.  I am not sophisticated enough in the operation of pcs to deal with that. Think I'll just wait to update whenever they force you to.  In the past my pc usually konked out before I had to update to a new version of Windows.  That might happen again.


----------



## Mike

Meanderer said:


> I thought only those who have Windows 7 or 8, and were given the option to reserve a free copy of windows 10, would have the icon.  Then you could decide when it was to be installed.



That is correct Meanderer, the choice is yours when to install the
Windows 10 update after it has downloaded on to your computer.

After you install it, you do not have the same choice for any future
updates, they are compulsory and automatically install on any PC
that is running Windows 10.

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer

Mike said:


> That is correct Meanderer, the choice is yours when to install the
> Windows 10 update after it has downloaded on to your computer.
> 
> After you install it, you do not have the same choice for any future
> updates, they are compulsory and automatically install on any PC
> that is running Windows 10.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> I suspect this Win 10 rollout offer is a method to get some guinea pigs to volunteer so they can work the bugs out.



I think you're right, Nancy!


----------



## Fern

Windows 10 has been in the offering for some time and has been open to experienced users to assist in the programme, finding any bugs and/or what they believe is required for easy operating & viewing. 
I have downloaded & installed Windows 10 on my computer and a laptop, it all went very smoothly.It's quicker and far easier to operate. 
Updates will always be required, no matter what.


----------



## WhatInThe

*fees*

Hidden fees for missing items which are now optional?

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tech/news/457878/Microsoft-Windows-10-Users-Missing-Features-Solitaire


----------



## AZ Jim

I have held out and I am glad.  I may not upgrade either of my computers.


----------



## Linda

I have upgraded one of my computers to 10 and so far, no problems.  I did do a custom install though instead of letting them decide what my defaults would be.  I can't remember what all they were now but I do know I turned all of them off except for one, I think the last one on the list I decided to use.  I won't upgrade the other 2 till I see how this goes.


----------



## Butterfly

I asked the tech at Dell (he was helping me with a glitch in a browser -- I have that Dell Concierge service) and he said DON'T DO IT!  Wait as long as you can -- like until Windows stops supporting your current version of Windows.  I use Windows 7 Pro and am happy with it and do not see any earthly reason to change as long as that is true.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Butterfly said:


> I asked the tech at Dell (he was helping me with a glitch in a browser -- I have that Dell Concierge service) and he said DON'T DO IT!  Wait as long as you can -- like until Windows stops supporting your current version of Windows.  I use Windows 7 Pro and am happy with it and do not see any earthly reason to change as long as that is true.


----------



## Zante

I love W10 - have it on both desktop and laptop and it is so much easier than the last two OS


----------



## Don M.

MS is still releasing large numbers of updates to W10...indicating that more and more problems are being uncovered.  I have a couple of friends who use MSN.com for their e-mail, and they are reporting a lot of problems Sending e-mails.  Apparently, they can receive e-mails, but cannot send...they have contacted MS, and received answers that MS is working on this.


----------



## NancyNGA

I've got mine set for automatic update, and I think they are updating a lot, but I don't see a lot of reboots, maybe 3 times overnight in the month I've had it.     Little DOS windows flash on the screen once in awhile for a split second.  A couple things I thought weren't working seemed to be ok the next time I try them.   I may change that auto-update setting now just to find out.  Then again I may not, because I haven't had any real problems yet.  I did get rid of most of the tile screens.  Prefer a mouse.  My version came on a new pc.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

What!  Say it ain't so Joe (Bill).  

http://www.wired.com/2015/09/microsoft-using-linux-run-cloud/

Probably the only way that MS can guarantee security and dependability.  Or, when Win 10 users get hacked and they will through the built in tracking hopefully the Linux firewalls will block access.  You've been warned.


----------



## Jonathan Mathews

Windows 10 may have certain advantages over Win 7 and 8. On the other hand, you may be surprised with the fact, that all the issues you find are nothing in comparison with privacy issues one can come across, when upgrading to Win 10. If you had some time to read the service agreement, you'll hardly understand where your sensitive personal information will go and what it will be used for. The truth is, that all "free" hi-tech additions, features and apps inserted in Win 10 come with a certain price. Even annoying ads you used to receive in Win 7 and 8 will be in the past, because from now on you'll get your own personal ad ID, which will help ad network partners harvest your data and annoy you even more.


----------



## JustBonee

Wondering something ?? ... 
I need to buy a new laptop pretty soon.  Is buying a Windows 10 Home,  installed as the operating system, going to be a smart choice?  I don't want to go back in time... so ... what's the best move?  

I guess I'm saying,  is a new system with 10 installed going to be different (safer, more secure)  than an old system with the upgrade?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Can't guarantee that an installed version on a new unit will be anymore secure than one you DIY.  Even if you lock down all the data mining they are still reporting your tracks back to MS.  They have been doing it since Win 7, but so has Google, Amazon, and a whole bunch of other data mining companies.   My daughter says she has no problem with Netflix knowing what movies she watches or Amazon knowing what she is probably going to order based on past purchases.  I asked her about identity theft and she ruffled and answered that is a horse of a different color.  Anytime you post personal & private information on the web it is subject to exposure.  All you can really do is be very selective what you give sites that request email addresses, credit/banking,,,etc information.  

I'm waiting and watching for the other shoe to fall when and if they start having fee based updates like I've read about.  It may just be rumor but it makes sense to me that they would have a way to make money after giving away the OS for free.  Years ago a banker told me, 'Once we get them to use our check guarantee cards then we got'em'.


----------



## Zante

Well it's not really a new operating system as such is it?  It is just an upgrade and anything to get rid of that annoying charms bar!


----------



## Don M.

I'm waiting and watching for the other shoe to fall when and if they start having fee based updates like I've read about.  It may just be rumor but it makes sense to me that they would have a way to make money after giving away the OS for free.  Years ago a banker told me, 'Once we get them to use our check guarantee cards then we got'em'.[/QUOTE]

The more I read about W10, and some of the things MS is likely to be doing in the future, the more interested I'm becoming in Linux.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Zante said:


> Well it's not really a new operating system as such is it?  It is just an upgrade and anything to get rid of that annoying charms bar!



I'm sorry I didn't mean new OS, I referred to the term 'version' should have said upgrade.  Actually since Win 3.0 they are all a clone of the 1984 Apple GUI.


----------



## AZ Jim

I have 8.1 on the laptop and 7 on the desk.  I haven't decided to go to 10 yet.


----------



## JustBonee

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean new OS, I referred to the term 'version' should have said upgrade. Actually since Win 3.0 they are all a clone of the 1984 Apple graphical icon (GUI) operating system.



Reading yours and the other comments ... back to my thoughts of getting a new MacBook. ... 
I've had Apple computers for a long time and I'm on my second desktop, which is getting old (10.5.8), but its still ticking. The Yosemite would be my choice if $$$ didn't matter. 
Everything Microsoft puts out scares me.. thought maybe the new 10 Home version might be different, if already installed on a new system. .. But everything I read says it's too raw for clarity.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I have been and will continue to be a supporter of the Linux operating system.  Not that it's any better than the others.  I just understand it, and have been using it for at least 15 years now.  It's all in what you are comfortable with.  Linux is not entirely secure from hackers it's just that we're not the low hanging fruit and they pretty well leave us alone, and with hundreds of distros it is a headache and not worth the effort.  More opportunity with MS since there are many millions more users.  Apple is also not completely secure and have been hacked.  Most software is written for use with Windows and without complete control over the code the engineers at MS can't possibly protect you 100%.

I wish I had the money to toss at an iMac but since my requirements are minimal (surfing, playing simple games, writing a few letters, answering emails, paying bills, I enjoy the simplicity and flexibility of Linux.  Your problems come from the browsers, poorly written apps, unsecure websites, older technology still running systems, weak passwords,,,etc and not really the OS.  I believe that MS is so bloated with code and needs too many back doors to work with the commercial software that it in itself makes it more vulnerable to hacking, virus and key stroking malware.   If you like Apple, Windows or Linux then use what serves your interest best and above all be web safe at all times.


----------



## Jonathan Mathews

Bonnie said:


> Wondering something ?? ...
> I need to buy a new laptop pretty soon.  Is buying a Windows 10 Home,  installed as the operating system, going to be a smart choice?  I don't want to go back in time... so ... what's the best move?
> 
> I guess I'm saying,  is a new system with 10 installed going to be different (safer, more secure)  than an old system with the upgrade?



I don't really think there will be much difference. It's still Microsoft, so there still will be privacy issues. Some time ago I discoverd that my system was getting much slower and I kept getting unnecessary broser toolbars every time I wanted to download something. I can't explain how sick and tired I was. Emsisoft Internet Security was my saver. First I've come across some very useful articles by Emsisoft, I'd recommend everybody to read those. They're a new company providing innovative anti-malware that highly protects our computers and data, no matter what OS you installed.


----------



## AprilSun

Jonathan Mathews said:


> I don't really think there will be much difference. It's still Microsoft, so there still will be privacy issues. I've come across some very useful articles by Emnisoft, I'd recommend everybody to read those. They're a new company providing innovative anti-malware that highly protects our computers and data, no matter what OS you installed.



I use Emsisoft software too and it is very good!!!


----------



## Jonathan Mathews

AprilSun said:


> I use Emsisoft software too and it is very good!!!



You know, I've just realized my son also uses K9 Web Protection, which is very simple and blocks all unappropriate websites and ads, for their family PC. The reason why they chose it is my grandson, who is using the same computer for his studies and in his spare time. I was a bit worried about him visiting only safe websites with appropiate content, but with Emsisoft parental control software I feel much safer for my grandson. I know I can trust them, because I'm using the same for my PC. However, I'd appreciate your opinions about how you protect your kids online or what tips you heard from others.


----------



## AprilSun

I also use Malwarebytes Premium which is the paid version. Between it and Emsisoft Internet Security, what one doesn't block, the other does and I don't have to worry about who uses this computer. If anyone starts to go to an unsafe website, one of these programs will block them and prevent it. I also do weekly scans with both of these programs because I use this system to do banking, etc. and I've seen so many computers loaded with malware, etc. so I had rather be safe than sorry. If you're interested, you can find Malwarebytes Premium at: 
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/premium/
Hope this helps!


----------



## Ken N Tx

AprilSun said:


> I also use Malwarebytes Premium which is the paid version. Between it and Emsisoft Internet Security, what one doesn't block, the other does and I don't have to worry about who uses this computer. If anyone starts to go to an unsafe website, one of these programs will block them and prevent it. I also do weekly scans with both of these programs because I use this system to do banking, etc. and I've seen so many computers loaded with malware, etc. so I had rather be safe than sorry. If you're interested, you can find Malwarebytes Premium at:
> https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/premium/
> Hope this helps!



We are getting a little off topic here but:

April, what browser are you using?? FireFox, IE Chrome ???


----------



## AprilSun

Ken N Tx said:


> We are getting a little off topic here but:
> 
> April, what browser are you using?? FireFox, IE Chrome ???



Most of the time I use Pale Moon 25.6.0 which is similar to Firefox. I also have Firefox installed but it is an older version, 38.05.


----------



## Ken N Tx

AprilSun said:


> Most of the time I use Pale Moon 25.6.0 which is similar to Firefox. I also have Firefox installed but it is an older version, 38.05.



CLICK HERE FOR THE FREE STUFF


----------

